# Sage limbs on a Polaris riser?



## spinsheet (Oct 30, 2011)

My daughter is shooting a Samick Polaris 18# bow. I just got my new Samick Sage 35#. She saw my black limbs, looked at her white limbs, looked at me and gave me a scowl. She wants to know why she has ugly white limbs and I have nice black ones. The things kids will complain about...

When it's time for her to upgrade to 25# limbs can I put Sage limbs on her Polaris riser? I could have gotten up to 40# limbs for that riser so it seems to be able to handle the weight and the limbs seem to physically fit the riser. Would there be any issue with this?


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

I've been told that they work fine. The limb pockets appear to be the same, and I've heard of a few people doing this, at least on a limited basis, without an issue. Beyond the more, ahem, serious color, Sage limbs are also fast flight capable, which can give a little extra pop to the bow.


----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)

i would check with LAS before trying this...when I worked there,,,,I tried and while they appeared to fit, there was a difference. Maybe they have changed it to accomodate those limbs...but would check to make sure before taking any one's word on a forum about it...


----------



## spinsheet (Oct 30, 2011)

This is what I got from LAS:
LAS Techxpert 3: Welcome to Lancaster Archery Supply, how may I help you today?

me: Can I put Sage limbs on a Polaris riser?

LAS Techxpert 3: no 

me: That answers that question. Is there a specific reason why not? Just wondering

LAS Techxpert 3: they are just not designed for that riser 

me: OK, thanks.

Looks like the answer is 'no'...


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

spinsheet said:


> This is what I got from LAS:
> LAS Techxpert 3: Welcome to Lancaster Archery Supply, how may I help you today?
> 
> me: Can I put Sage limbs on a Polaris riser?
> ...


Well, seeing as you have both, have you tried swapping the limbs? to see if they fit and if the limb pockets are at the same angle? 

The answer you got from LAS was a tad terse. For me "can" in this instance means will they fit, is it safe, and will they work--not were they *made* to work. The response from LAS was rather non-specific.


----------



## spinsheet (Oct 30, 2011)

I agree that LAS's reply leaves a bit to be desired. It could also be a liability issue for them to say 'yes' if in fact they were not designed as such. I did swap the limbs and they seemed to fit fine, no noticeable issues. But just because is looks safe doesn't mean it is so I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing anything obvious.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

spinsheet said:


> I agree that LAS's reply leaves a bit to be desired. It could also be a liability issue for them to say 'yes' if in fact they were not designed as such. I did swap the limbs and they seemed to fit fine, no noticeable issues. But just because is looks safe doesn't mean it is so I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing anything obvious.


I'd say your biggest problem would be the danger of putting heavy limbs on a riser that isn't made for them. The Polaris risers aren't made for heavy limbs. But given that your daughter isn't going to be shooting heavy limbs that wouldn't seem to be an issue. :dontknow:


----------



## spinsheet (Oct 30, 2011)

I tend to agree. The Polaris riser that she has is good for up to 40# limbs and I doubt seriously that she would ever shoot over 25# - 30#.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Spinsheet, 

I just painted three sets of Polaris limbs to make them more aesthetically pleasing. 

Sanded the limbs a bit and knocked off the black writing (if you leave the writing, the spray paint might not quite cover it without multiple coat work).

Used decent spray paint in the color of choice. Light coats until correctly covered. Just tape off the areas (like tip spots) you don't want to cover and leave natural. 

Helmsman spar urethane (gloss for hardness) to finish. Several ways to do this - I opted for three coats within the first few hours rather than waiting 72 hours and sanding between coats. 

Final product looks fine and you can pick any color you desire to blend with the riser or to please the kid's taste.

Minimal work, bow out of commission for just a few days. 

I had refinished one of the Polaris risers with a reddish stain, so I used a burgundy color on its limbs - stunning, even if unorthodox.

An option. Good luck.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

I've never painted limbs before. How well does paint hold up on them? I don't do a lot of paint work so I've always just assumed that all the flexing would cause ordinary paint to flake off :embara:


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Warbow, 

I don't know how well the paint holds up over time. I just did these and haven't beat them to death yet. I got tips on how to do it from a discussion on another forum from someone else who seemed to have success. 

The spray urethane put a good protective coat over the paint, so I'm hoping that the solid cover of urethane will keep the paint from flaking. I know lots of guys use the spray spar urethane on selfbows and haven't read negatives there, so I will watch and see how the Polaris limbs hold up. 

These are my guest and form bows, so I just took a chance and will now observe the results over time. I'm not a refinishing expert, so take my post here with a grain of salt as a mere suggestion to solve a color problem (on an inexpensive limb!) that I cannot verify in hindsight yet.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Thin Man said:


> These are my guest and form bows, so I just took a chance and will now observe the results over time. I'm not a refinishing expert, so take my post here with a grain of salt as a mere suggestion to solve a color problem (on an inexpensive limb!) that I cannot verify in hindsight yet.


Well, sometimes you just have to try something to know if it will work. I tend to over think stuff sometimes. I'm thinking your limbs probably look great and I wouldn't be surprised if they hold up well.


----------



## Jeb-D. (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm almost positive I've seen a thread where someone put the 62" sage limbs on the 62" polaris riser and it worked fine. I'll try to dig it up. 

That said, the 62" polaris and the 66" polaris use the same limbs, so I can only assume the sage limbs will also work on the 66" polaris riser. 

But I have a feeling the sage limbs will NOT work properly on the 48" or 54" Polaris risers as they both use a different riser and limbs than the 62" polaris.


----------



## Jeb-D. (Sep 21, 2011)

For paint, has anyone tried RC car body paint? That stuff can flex, take major abuse and is available at pretty much any hobby store.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

If everything else lines up then of course you can do it, the only thing is the draw weight might change and you might not have a warranty. Black paint would be easier though.


----------



## nw.primitive (Jan 11, 2012)

I put my 35# Sage limbs on a Polaris riser a few weeks ago at the local range, and they fit. The other guy had a 66" Polaris (longer riser) that I wanted to try. We both shot a few rounds with this setup and it seemed to work fine. It wasn't dialed in, we didn't spend much time messing with the brace height, but everything lined up and fit properly.

The draw weight dropped noticeably on the taller riser as expected, but the finger pinch (byproduct of my sasquatch arms) was gone.


----------



## nw.primitive (Jan 11, 2012)

I found some relevant info on this thread too:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1751968


----------



## Epoche (Nov 10, 2013)

spinsheet said:


> This is what I got from LAS:
> LAS Techxpert 3: Welcome to Lancaster Archery Supply, how may I help you today?
> 
> me: Can I put Sage limbs on a Polaris riser?
> ...


Yesterday--ordered Polaris 66 and Journey 64 limbs from Lancaster. Tech said limbs would fit fine on Polaris. Makes for a 68" bow.


----------



## md7 (Nov 27, 2013)

spinsheet said:


> My daughter is shooting a Samick Polaris 18# bow. I just got my new Samick Sage 35#. She saw my black limbs, looked at her white limbs, looked at me and gave me a scowl. She wants to know why she has ugly white limbs and I have nice black ones. The things kids will complain about...
> 
> When it's time for her to upgrade to 25# limbs can I put Sage limbs on her Polaris riser? I could have gotten up to 40# limbs for that riser so it seems to be able to handle the weight and the limbs seem to physically fit the riser. Would there be any issue with this?


Paint the white ones to black (magic marker)? That maybe easiest. She can even select a different color than black.


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

After I broke my wrist last year, I used low poundage Polaris limbs on my Sage riser for a couple of weeks (justified the purchase of the limbs as a part of my physical therapy ). They work great, no modifications needed. So, I assume that it will work fine other way around. The limb pockets and bolts are the same.


----------



## ScissorMeTimber (Dec 28, 2013)

Epoche said:


> Yesterday--ordered Polaris 66 and Journey 64 limbs from Lancaster. Tech said limbs would fit fine on Polaris. Makes for a 68" bow.


What weight on the Journey limbs? I've considered this exact set-up but I thought the Polaris risers weren't made to handle anything more than 40#? The idea of a combo recurve at 68" makes me happy, especially with my 31.5" draw. 

How do you like the set-up so far?


----------

